# After months of 100 degree weather....



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I walk outside this morning and I am FREEEEEZING!!! It's a nice change and Kandi sure is enjoying it, but WOW was that a shock walking out the door this morning


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

65 degree's this morning in oklahoma and feeling fine!  A week ago it would have been 90 at this time! So glad the heat has ended!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I am in such a FANTASTIC MOOOD from this weather! I am suprised how amazing I feel at the moment


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Me too! I was finally able to take my baby and dog for a walk! We haven't got to do that in awhile! (except when we had to walk to the store when the car was broke) haha But that was not for fun!


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

I like cool/cold weather..and so do my dogs. I don't consider 68 cool.
I keep daydreaming about leaving NY and moving to either TX or Fl...the issue that always brings me back to earth is the heat in those places.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Joewilly said:


> I like cool/cold weather..and so do my dogs. I don't consider 68 cool.
> I keep daydreaming about leaving NY and moving to either TX or Fl...the issue that always brings me back to earth is the heat in those places.


Buddy, when you went through one of the hottest summers of record breaking heat, 68 degrees is cool! LMAO! It was over 100 degrees for weeks straight!

Gary McManus, associate state climatologist with the Oklahoma Climatological Survey, said the state not only had its hottest August on record, but also its hottest summer on record, breaking records set in the 1930s.

"It was significantly hot in August and it ended a significantly hot summer," McManus said. "We didn't just beat the record. We shattered it."

August's statewide average temperature, 87.7 degrees, was calculated using measurements throughout a day - ranging from the low, often in the early morning, to the high, usually in the afternoon. To formulate a statewide average, McManus said temperatures were recorded from 120 Oklahoma Mesonet sites, including at least one in each county.

Although the Mesonet system began in the 1990s, the National Weather Service records date to 1895.

Oklahoma's August and summer may also both go down as the hottest August and summer in U.S. history, based on temperature records that date back to 1895 for the 48 contiguous states.

However, Texas has also had an abnormally hot month and summer and may set the record itself when final numbers are determined, McManus said.

From a statewide perspective, he said almost every temperature record, from most days in the 100s to highest average temperatures, fell in 2011.

"The only record of note we haven't beaten was 120 degrees, the all-time high temperature in Oklahoma," McManus said. "We only got up to 115."

McManus said 2011 has something in common with previous record-setting years: extreme drought.

Without much rain relief, most of the state enters September classified by the U.S. Drought Monitor as D4 for exceptional drought.

"There's a lot of the similarities in these records, all in the '30s, '50s and 1980," McManus said. "We're in the danger area once again. For the western part of the state - not a lot of change.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

such a downer now , get up to dew on the grass and a chill in the air I hate it  I wish it was summer year round I do not do well in the cold and always get sick. SOOOO need to move somewhere hot all year.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

My dogs and I hate cold weather! do you know how hard it is to get Riley out the door when it is cold out?! I have to put a coat and shoes on her otherwise it ain't happening.

I will spend the winter in a boiling hot house with my dogs and wait for boiling hot summer to come again so we can go outside and enjoy it once again!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL try owning pep lol she is soooo low to the ground has that center of gravity working for her , if its raining , snowing, cold, or dark she wont go out and you cant push her cause she just squats and wont move lol you have to go outside with her and pull her out. and if your walking and she decides she isnt gonna go that way she does the same thing or if wants to go home lol. Winters are not fun with her lol.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Still hot here in Nor Cal  I wish it would just stay cool all year round. Lucky y'all


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

ROFL!!! that is flipping funny!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow. I have definately missed quite a bit! school has taken me away from the threads >.< it was cool this morning again  I danced


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

I rode into work on the bike this morning at the usual time (6 AM). It was actually a bit chilly. Usually I'm sweating before I even get on the bike, but not this morning.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So glad it has cooled off now if we could get the fires under control it would help sooo much. It is nice to have cooler weather, after 81 days of 100 degree plus weather it feels awesome.


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

this weather is great. I believe tx missed breaking the record by 2 days. I'm not that upset about it.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well here in Austin we borke our longest hot streak ever. I am really glad it has cooled off


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

meeee tooo... it's so nice and fall like out right now. It was a really harsh switch though. imo. The transition was like HOT then BAM COLLLLD lol. >.<


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I know right, I can sleep with my windows open and stuff, so nice, lol, time to break out the winter clothes, lmaooo


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

it stinks its still hot here... we cant sleep with the sliding glass door open or else tini will chase after the possum thats been coming on to the porch, im all for him getting it but i just dont wanna have to clean it up


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha I'd let him after it, stinky things, you could put a screen on the door


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Oooh them opposums ew. I was coming home from work the other night and one ran after me when I got out of the car. My friend swerved to miss the son of a buck, but I wish she woulda hit it! >.<


----------

